# www.GetSteroid.com "Nicest ass" Contest!!



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

Get your womensasis out for this one!

This is a "Nicest ass" contest. I want to see GetSteroid.com written across the booty cheeks!

Winner receives: 

5 vials Roid Plus Testo Propionate 500

200 tabs. Cytomel T3 



So, No editing obviously and No Males!  

Race unimportant, age etc. Just some decent keesters please.



*The Rules:*

*No* photoshopping!

*No* Males! (unless its an awesome tranny)

Winner *Must* carry the GetSteroid.com link/banner in his Signature.

Winner *Must* log/Journal his winnings!




*CONTEST ENDS MAY 13!*

The Winner will contact GetSteroid directly for the transaction.


Good Luck! 

And Thank You Mr. Get-Steroid!


----------



## bigbenj (May 2, 2012)




----------



## juiceball44 (May 2, 2012)

Hmmmm might have to talk to the old lady

What kind of cycle we talking bout here


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

Its still in the works, im negotiang with Mr. GetSteroid.


----------



## azza1971 (May 2, 2012)

no ass yet WTF


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

No-one runs competitions in Anything Goes without DRSE approval


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Lock it down!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 3, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)

Just tryin to grease the wheels a little


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

why your booty no load?


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

me gusta!


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

yes


----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)

vahdy nice


----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

I like black women!!! MOAR!!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 3, 2012)

Well, when the contest jumps off, we're looking for actual brawds with "GetSteroid.com" written across the ass. Winner would get a voucher through Him. 

You'll need to carry the banner and log results. 

You can submit more than one brawd, thats fine. 

Trannys...could be acceptable


----------



## cube789 (May 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> I like black women!!! MOAR!!


----------



## cube789 (May 3, 2012)

KOS will dominate this


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

That your misses WOR? Damn bro! 

Hoping to see mrs KOS suitably displayed as well


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)

*I WIN!* 

just send my prize........my wifes ass could beat any clean pic on here (not photoshopped)

i didnt marry the psychotic bitch for her charming personality!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Great prizes! Now let's so some decent LHJO material!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Great prizes! Now let's so some decent LHJO material!


My calloused hands have started to distract my cock. I've switched to the flesh light. I call her CD. I'm in love.


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 3, 2012)

All m pics were googled, I'm too gay to get hot chicks.


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2012)

^unshaven, in a black suit, waving a handgun and u wonder why?


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2012)

I have too many placebos.. no room left in my cabinet for REAL gears..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## XYZ (May 3, 2012)

Pathetic.......

31 posts and not one real picture as asked for?  EPIC FAIL.

Negs for all, bans next.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Pathetic.......
> 
> 31 posts and not one real picture as asked for?  EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Negs for all, bans next.




This


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Pathetic.......
> 
> 31 posts and not one real picture as asked for?  EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Negs for all, bans next.



33 useless posts!



Silver_Back said:


> This



34 useless posts!

NOW 34

GICH


----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Pathetic.......
> 
> 31 posts and not one real picture as asked for?  EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Negs for all, bans next.



I'm single so I can only post pics I find online please ban me immediately.


before I'm banned here's a pic for all the sick fucks in ag to lhjo to:














Gich


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

just a few


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Any with candy canes?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

Any that follow the contest guidelines of saying "getsteroid"????


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just a few



I just threw up a little.

All that "exercising" and your ugly whore still has a detestable ass.
Her parents should despise you for ruining her more than they did.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

EARL said:


> I just threw up a little.
> 
> All that "exercising" and your ugly whore still has a detestable ass.
> Her parents should despise you for ruining her more than they did.



not ag boy...hopefully you will be banned again soon
woops it is ag


for the record she barely trains at all...prove you are in better shape than a girl or stronger...but you wont


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Any that follow the contest guidelines of saying "getsteroid"????



dont care much about winning...just figured thread could use actual pics...will see if wife will take new ones


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

unwanted?


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not ag boy...hopefully you will be banned again soon
> woops it is ag



What the hell was that? You practicing new ways of idiocy or something?




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> for the record she barely trains at all...prove you are in better shape than a girl or stronger...but you wont



She does look as though she barely trains and barely cares about becoming a hottie.

I've been saying it, but you still create threads trying to convince people otherwise.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> unwanted?



Yes by suave guys with high standards and weak stomachs.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 3, 2012)

Nice dick suckin' stance... at the ready !​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

more archives


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more archives



So tell me killer which is more likely to happen first in this lifetime...

Her losing that child-baring ass or you losing that child-baring gut?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 3, 2012)

Earl why don't you find more women on the web and post them as your girlfriend.......Really have you ever actually touched a woman other than your own mother?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

whatever


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Earl why don't you find more women on the web and post them as your girlfriend.......Really have you ever actually touched a woman other than your own mother?



Congrats on asking the STUPIDEST QUESTION OF ALL TIME.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whatever



Yeah whatever. Obviously you can't think of a reasonable answer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 3, 2012)

EARL said:


> Congrats on asking the STUPIDEST QUESTION OF ALL TIME.



Get help Junior, or eat a bullet, either way put your dick away and do something useful with yourself.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

...


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get help Junior, or eat a bullet, either way put your dick away and do something useful with yourself.



Thanks for the advice Captain AARP.

I hope to become as useful as you are in society.

Oopps, you spend most of the on time here .... nevermind.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 3, 2012)

Ok celler dweller, lets leave the thread for ass shots and not your (or mine) bulshit.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ok celler dweller, lets leave the thread for ass shots and not your (or mine) bulshit.



Thread was already defiled by KOS.


----------



## mooch2321 (May 3, 2012)

1


----------



## mooch2321 (May 3, 2012)

2


----------



## mooch2321 (May 3, 2012)

3


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 3, 2012)

SFW is gonna have fun with this one ^^^^^


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

Mr.Porky said:


> asking for too much I think.
> just what i thought when I read the rules.
> 
> i think it should be ONE real ass OR a genral ass pic + the rules.
> I think that would work much better. just my op..



Stop "thinking"... you're not successful at it.


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 3, 2012)

Lotta beautiful asses in this thread so far! So many! I can't beleive it yes!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

post smack


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Mrs KOS vs Mrs Gooch .... Hold one of those girls down and texta the logo on them arses!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

wife said she would let me write on her but im not pushing it


she has given me many gifts as of late....awesome bj earlier...good times


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2012)

Not even foar free gears? :dunno:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

i got a shelf full of gearz


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

You've been a very busy man KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

too these today


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

Prince said:


>


says clearly real pics stoner


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2012)

Ok we get it fatso, you idolize your wife. Anyone else?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ok we get it fatso, you idolize your wife. Anyone else?


this thread would blow without me... get over yourself


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

LOL @ Prince just posting whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

You got a hot wife....thats better than these anyone can get net pics


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL @ Prince just posting whatever the hell he wants.



He's CEO bitch


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

touche LOL


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)

I thought we were supposed to post ass pics?


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

nevermind thats incredible


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2012)

CLASSIC AND REAL shaking it - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (May 4, 2012)

Prince is fucking up this thread........................in a good way.

I think this thread is going to have one participant.


----------



## EARL (May 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this thread would blow without me... get over yourself



You and your bitch's disgusting poop chute ruined this thread.


G E T ---> O V E R ----> Y O U R S E L F !!!!


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

Im about to post a pic of my asshole.....


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

SAY I WONT!!!!


----------



## G3 (May 4, 2012)

Prince said:


>



Sin City: awesome asses movie if ever I've seen one


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)

hmmm...I thought they wanted ass pics, I am confused.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 4, 2012)

Prince said:


> hmmm...I thought they wanted ass pics, I am confused.



Just keep posting them, I doubt SFW will edit your posts....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 4, 2012)

JFC benny you need a brazilial brudder


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)




----------



## EARL (May 4, 2012)

^^^^

Finally some decent material again.


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)

Load on her ass


----------



## EARL (May 4, 2012)

^^^^

Damn, my exes just love flaunting themselves.
She said she would remove that camera I set up.

Lying bitch.


----------



## OTG85 (May 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> SAY I WONT!!!!



Epic


----------



## colochine (May 4, 2012)

^ lol the truth


----------



## FTW34 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## FTW34 (May 4, 2012)

[


----------



## FTW34 (May 4, 2012)

20 years old and she loves muscle men fellas


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)

just for the record I am not trying to win anything I just like posting ass pics! lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

FTW34 the 1st genuine entrant! Nice work there chief, Mrs taking one for the team


----------



## colochine (May 4, 2012)

Bro do you sleep on a cot? Nice pics!!!!


----------



## Tysdon (May 4, 2012)

colochine said:


> Bro do you sleep on a cot? Nice pics!!!!



Lol "bro do you sleep on a cot". That shit is super small though now that I look at it


----------



## FTW34 (May 5, 2012)

im a college student who doesnt own my own place...so yes its basically a fucking cot and i hate it cause i always fall off.


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2012)

whats with the booby tassles??


----------



## Getsteroid (May 5, 2012)

FTW34 said:


>



Great bro, this is the best trying so far.


----------



## EARL (May 5, 2012)

Getsteroid said:


> Great bro, this is the best trying so far.



You better hope it only get better from here on out.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2012)

so u want me to write shit on Gena's ass and take pics?


----------



## EARL (May 5, 2012)

^^^

That would be a welcomed improvement.


----------



## bigbenj (May 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> so u want me to write shit on Gena's ass and take pics?



that would be fucking epic.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2012)

ok let me get her a little drunk first, maybe I can do it tonight.


----------



## bigbenj (May 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## fireman23 (May 5, 2012)

The woman will shoot me for this lol....


----------



## fireman23 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## FTW34 (May 5, 2012)

for my sake i hope she doesnt prince, i need this gear


----------



## fireman23 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## EARL (May 5, 2012)

fireman23 said:


> The woman will shoot me for this lol....



How bout getting the sharpie and writting some words on her anus.


----------



## fireman23 (May 5, 2012)

Lol Itl be photoshopped


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2012)

got her a little drunk and BOOM! lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2012)

impressive...bravo...love the tan


----------



## bigbenj (May 5, 2012)

Fucking Prince! I'm a believer. The guy can do anything hahahaha


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

LMAO Rob i think you got this in the bag  very nice


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> LMAO Rob i think you got this in the bag  very nice



A great entry! Unfortunately the fine print prohibits Jews from participating


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2012)

Gena has a sweet ass.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2012)

ok bitches, your turn!


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> A great entry! Unfortunately the fine print prohibits Jews from participating


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Fucking Prince! I'm a believer. *The guy can do anything* hahahaha


----------



## GreenGiant (May 6, 2012)

Prince fucking wiped the floor.....game over. lights out. make way forrrrrrrr prince ali


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> Prince fucking wiped the floor.....game over. lights out. make way forrrrrrrr prince ali



Hard to compete with Gena-Marie


----------



## GreenGiant (May 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hard to compete with Gena-Marie



yezzzzzzir! Interested to see if anyone elese can raise the flag any highier................


----------



## bigbenj (May 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> got her a little drunk and BOOM! lol


Needs more outer triceps and hammies.


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2012)

I'd win this comp if i didn't break up with my Mexican..


----------



## SFW (May 8, 2012)

Bump!

Its ok fellas, you can post your fat wives as well.

We dont discriminate against BBW's here in AG.


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hard to compete with Gena-Marie



^^^this


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 10, 2012)




----------



## EARL (May 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Gena has a sweet ass.



She owns this contest in a landslide.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (May 10, 2012)

Wow so much assomeness how will you pick just one!


----------



## D-Lats (May 10, 2012)

I was scratching my shaft when I scrolled down to the pic of Gena and my hand got wet!! I jizzed in a half stroke! Great arse!!


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2012)

Bump!


Contest ends on the 13th.


----------



## Rednack (May 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> got her a little drunk and BOOM! lol



lord don't strike me blind now...


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> lord don't strike me blind now...



Hush you bearded bitch and do like the ass says, GO GET STEROIDS.


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

Lmfao ^


----------



## Rednack (May 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> Hush you bearded bitch and do like the ass says, GO GET STEROIDS.



that's easy for you, living on a farm and all..


----------



## Getsteroid (May 12, 2012)

we will declare the winner in 24 hours!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2012)

Getsteroid said:


> we will declare the winner in 24 hours!


----------



## FTW34 (May 13, 2012)

YUPPPPP


----------



## OTG85 (May 13, 2012)

Tell her loose thong and u got this bagged ftw


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> YUPPPPP



I Like!! 

Just a few moor hours left and its over fellers. 

Get em in!


----------



## Getsteroid (May 14, 2012)

Hi bros,

I declare the winner!

The prize goes tooooo 
...
..
..
..

*FTW34!


*Congratz Brother! PM me for shipping details.

Thanks to all for sharings.

Best Regards
Dereck.


----------



## EARL (May 14, 2012)

^^^

I demand a recount.


----------



## D-Lats (May 14, 2012)

I demand you jump off a tall bridge.


----------



## EARL (May 14, 2012)

^^^^

I demand you familiarize yourself with sarcasm and all that it entells.

Do it before an injection of poison in your next tren shipment comes along.


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

good old Eddie, trying to reinvent himself again


----------

